# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Γιατί να πρέπει να στέλνουμε αιτήσεις για IP ?

## jason

> Οι αιτήσεις προς τον hostmaster στέλνονται, προσωρινά, με email στη διεύθυνση: [email protected]


Να ρωτήσω, πού εμπλέκεται στην όλη υπόθεση το ariadne-t. 'Eχουμε κάποια σχέση με αυτό το δίκτυο? (δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το ariadne-t, απλά ρωτάω)
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να κάνω αίτηση να πάρω IP διεύθυνση? Δεν μπορώ να πάρω μια από μόνος μου?
Αφού έχουμε 255*255*255 = 16581375 domains διαθέσιμα.
Πρός τι η γραφειοκρατεία και η τσιγκουνία στις διευθύνσεις? Μέχρι να γεμίσουν όλες αυτές, θα έχουμε πάει στο IPv6.

Μήπως όλη αυτή η διαδικασία με τις αιτήσεις κλπ είναι τελικά αποτέλεσμα της φιλοσοφίας του closed node?

Μην αρπάζεστε....συζήτηση ανοίγω. Επίσης, ποιός είναι ο hostmaster? είναι εκλεγμένος?

Τέλος καταννοώ γιατί πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία μου στην ΕΕΤ, έχει να κάνει με την ισχύ εκπομπής και η ΕΕΤ είναι ένας κρατικός φορέας. Αλλά δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία για να πάρω IP διεύθυνση.

Αν το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί σε άλλο thread, τοποθετήστε την ερώτηση μου στο ανάλογο thread.. ( ο δαίμονας του forum μου απαγορεύει να αλλάζω τοποθεσίες στα post μου)

----------


## dti

Ρόλο hostmaster παίζει πλέον η ομάδα routing & addressing.
Η ομάδα συντονίζεται από τον harisk ο οποίος έφτιαξε το σχέδιο για την πανελλαδική διευθυνσιοδότηση ώστε ο καθένας μας να έχει μοναδική IP αλλά κι όταν (κι αν...) υπάρξει διασύνδεση μεταξύ πόλεων, να μην έχουμε προβλήματα. O harisk είχε προταθεί από το awmn για να παίξει το ρόλο του hostmaster με βάση όσα είχαν συμφωνηθεί σε πανελλαδική συνάντηση εκπροσώπων των wlans που έγινε πέρυσι το Δεκέμβριο.
Οσον αφορά το ariadne-t:
O harisk έδωσε κάποια e-mail διεύθυνση για το hostmaster εκεί που εργάζεται. Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη σχέση με το ariadne-t. 

Δεν έχει γίνει *καμία* τσιγκουνιά στην κατανομή των IP's. Ισα-ίσα που γίνεται μάλλον σπατάλη, αποδίδοντας ένα ολόκληρο class C σε κάθε κόμβο με access point, ή πολλαπλά interfaces.

Πολύ σύντομα που θα υπάρξει *πλήρης* διασύνδεση των "νησίδων" που υπάρχουν σήμερα, θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με όσους δεν έχουν φροντίσει, έγκαιρα, να αποκτήσουν μόνιμες IP's.

----------


## jabarlee

Μας κάνεις πλάκα, έτσι;  ::  
Πως θα ήταν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο να πάρει κανείς ip address μόνος του; Θα μαντέψει τι ip addresses έχουν οι υπόλοιποι, σε όλη την Ελλάδα, και θα διαλέξει μια που του αρέσει πιο πολύ; Και πόσες θα πάρει; Ένα class C, μισό, δύο;
Ton hostmaster τον διάλεξα εγώ...είχε βύσμα καλό...

Χωρίς πλάκα πάντως, απ' ότι ξέρω με το θέμα ασχολούνται όσοι έχουν γνώσεις, όρεξη και χρόνο...Αν ήταν να εκλέξουμε ποτέ και hostmaster, ζήτω που καήκαμε...κοίτα στις "ομάδες εργασίας" καλύτερα...

----------


## jason

> Πολύ σύντομα που θα υπάρξει *πλήρης* διασύνδεση των "νησίδων" που υπάρχουν σήμερα, θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με όσους δεν έχουν φροντίσει, έγκαιρα, να αποκτήσουν μόνιμες IP's.


Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα...Θα προτιμούσα να συζητήσουμε σε τεχνική βάση, για την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος...Επίσης, αυτό το σχέδιο του harisk, έχει συζητηθεί στο forum? Έχει ψηφιστεί από κανένα? 

Το μικρό μας δικτύο δουλεύει μια χαρά, με τις τυχαίες διευθύνσεις που έχουμε. 
Θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα στο να επιλέγουμε τυχαία IP διεύθυνση...

Εγώ αν θέλω να διαλέξω IP, μπαίνω σε ένα Open node (π.χ. Jason node) κάνω route -n και η zebra μου λέει ποιές IP δεν είναι δεσμευμένες...

----------


## dti

Διευθύνσεις του τύπου 192.168.Χ.Χ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας για το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο και φυσικά δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάτσει να τις αλλάξει επειδή εσύ έχεις τις ίδιες. Τί routing θα γίνεται με κοινές διευθύνσεις;
Για να δουλέψει ένα μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο απαιτείται να μην έχουμε "τυχαίες" IP's. 
To σχέδιο που έχει υιοθετηθεί, βγήκε μετά από εξαντλητικές συζητήσεις, μηνών, στην ειδική mailing list των τεχνικών όλων των wlans στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## cp

Το μια χαρά jason είναι σχετικό. Τις προάλλες μπήκε στον κόμβο μου ο davidcas και κάποιο μηχάνημά του είχε την ίδια IP με το δικό μου gateway. Εκεί να δεις τι έγινε. Με αυθαίρετες διευθύνσεις θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα και θα είναι δύσκολη η επικοινωνία πολλών τμημάτων του awmn. Ο στόχος είναι να "βλεπόμαστε" κάποια στιγμή όλοι. Μήπως κάνω λάθος?

----------


## jason

> Διευθύνσεις του τύπου 192.168.Χ.Χ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας για το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο και φυσικά δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάτσει να τις αλλάξει επειδή εσύ έχεις τις ίδιες. Τί routing θα γίνεται με κοινές διευθύνσεις;
> Για να δουλέψει ένα μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο απαιτείται να μην έχουμε "τυχαίες" IP's. 
> To σχέδιο που έχει υιοθετηθεί, βγήκε μετά από εξαντλητικές συζητήσεις, μηνών, στην ειδική mailing list των τεχνικών όλων των wlans στην Ελλάδα.


Αα..θα την πώ την κακία μου...μου φαίνεται ότι οι τεχνικοί μετά τις εξαντλητικές συζητήσεις, εξαντλήθηκαν κιόλας!!!
Εγώ είμαι κατά των εξαντλητικών συζητήσεων, και υπέρ των εξαντλητικών ψηφοφοριών...
 ::

----------


## jason

> Το μια χαρά jason είναι σχετικό. Τις προάλλες μπήκε στον κόμβο μου ο davidcas και κάποιο μηχάνημά του είχε την ίδια IP με το δικό μου gateway. Εκεί να δεις τι έγινε. Με αυθαίρετες διευθύνσεις θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα και θα είναι δύσκολη η επικοινωνία πολλών τμημάτων του awmn. Ο στόχος είναι να "βλεπόμαστε" κάποια στιγμή όλοι. Μήπως κάνω λάθος?


και γατί δεν έκανε ο davidcas ένα route -n στον κόμβο Jason?

----------


## cp

> είμαι κατά των εξαντλητικών συζητήσεων, και υπέρ των εξαντλητικών ψηφοφοριών...


Τελικά τα μικροκύματα επηρεάζουν σαφώς τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> είμαι κατά των εξαντλητικών συζητήσεων, και υπέρ των εξαντλητικών ψηφοφοριών...
> 
> 
> 
> Τελικά τα μικροκύματα επηρεάζουν σαφώς τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο


ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!! πιό σιγά μίλα....θα μας απαγορέψουν με αυτά που λές!!!
 ::

----------


## sdd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> π.χ. - αν εγω θελω να συνδεθω με ενα ασφαλες VPN καπου μακρια, που χρησιμοποιει 10.0.0.0 ΙP space, απο οπουδηποτε, μπορω να το κανω 
> (χωρις να επεμβω πουθενα η να στελνω φορμες)? 
> 
> 
> Αν υπονοείς ότι έπρεπε να έχουμε πάρει routable IPs για να αποφύγεις εσύ (ο οποιοσδήποτε εσύ) να σχεδιάσεις σωστότερα το home lan σου, θα γελάσω και θα σε παραπέμψω στο RIPE όπου μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα Class-A και να μας το κάνεις δώρο


Δεν υπονοω τιποτα - ρωταω κατι που θα ρωτουσε ενα απλος χρηστης υπηρεσιων με μεση εμπειρια που δεν ξερει απο routing και δεν τον ενδιαφερει η σχεδιαση δικτυων - και φυσικα δεν θελω να σχεδιασω τιποτα 

Ανεξαρτητα απο το τι δικτυο εχω απο πισω μου, που δεν θα πρεπει να παιζει κανενα ρολο - αλλα για αρχη αs ποuμε οτι ειναι ενα PC η ενα laptop - η ερωτηση ειναι απλη:

Θελω να συνδεθω με ενα secure VPN που μπορει να ειναι οπουδηποτε, καi μπορει να χρησιμοποιει 10.0.0.0 η οποιοδηποτε αλλο addressing space εχουν επιλεξει

Μπορω να το κανω με την "υλοποιησημη" σχεδιαση που εχετε καταληξει, ειτε σε "client mode" η συνδεδεμενος σε ΑP, και αν οχι, γιατι? 

Δεν θελω να παω πουθενα, και δεν θελω να αποφυγω ουτε να αγορασω τιποτα

Το μονο που θελω ειναι με ενα μηχανημα (Windows, Linux, etc) configured ως VPN client να κανω αυτη τη πολυ απλη για οποιοδηποτε δικτυο ενεργεια

Δεν χρειαζομαι απαντηση σημερα

----------


## rentis_city

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από rentis_city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> ...


Τώρα μιλάμε ή τραγουδάμε?
Δηλαδή όταν θα κοιτάς τα ραδίκια ανάποδα (χτύπα ξύλο!!!) θα έχεις κι ένα 
laptop μέσα στην κάσα και θα βάζεις polls?  ::  
Ελπίζω να αστειεύεσαι!  ::  
Εκτός κι αν πιστεύεις σε μεταθανάτιες ζωές (σε κάποιον άλλο κόσμο, 
καλύτερο ίσως  ::  ), οπότε ΟΚ!  ::

----------


## Capvar

Άμα κάποιος συνδέεται ανώνυμα στο δίκτυο μας...... τί τον εμποδίζει να κάνει διάφορα στα PC του δικτύου - διαδικτύου αργότερα;;; Αυτό δε θα βλάψει το γενικό δίκτυο; Θα φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο κουρτίνα για ότι μ@λ@κί@ θέλει να κάνει ο κάθε μ@λ@κ@ς που κρύβεται πίσω απ' την ανωνυμία του;

----------


## jason

> Επειδή το θέμα με τον jason έχει καταντήσει ιδιαίτερα κουραστικό, θα ήθελα να σας πληροφορήσω οτι πολύ σύντομα θα στήσουμε πολλαπλά interfaces τόσο στο σημείο dalex-2 όσο και στο Φυσικό (Stratos-Fysiko).
> Αυτοί οι 2 κόμβοι έχουν μεταξύ τους οπτική επαφή και μπορούν να
> εξυπηρετήσουν πιστεύω αρκετούς από τους clients που σήμερα συνδέονται μέσω του jason. Υπάρχει ακόμη κι ο johnsid (Πολύγωνο) που θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει αρκετό κόσμο με ένα ακόμα interface. Ο εξοπλισμός για τα παραπάνω interfaces *υπάρχει* σε μεγάλο βαθμό, χάρη στην ανιδιοτελή προσφορά μέλους μας.
> Είναι θέμα χρόνου να στηθεί (...ζητούνται εθελοντές για να επισπεύσουμε τις εγκαταστάσεις) και να αξιοποιηθεί, διασυνδέοντας και ενώνοντας τα 2 τμήματα του awmn.
> Επίσης, η sector κεραία μου που είχε εγκατασταθεί στον jason θα μετεγκατασταθεί ώστε να εξυπηρετήσει άμεσα άλλη περιοχή.
> Φυσικά, οι clients που σήμερα συνδέονται στον jason είναι ελεύθεροι να συνεχίσουν να συνδέονται όπου θέλουν. Ισως ταλαιπωρηθούν για λίγο, αλλά πιστεύω λιγότερο από τη συνολική ταλαιπωρία που υφιστάμεθα όλοι από την τωρινή κατάσταση.
> Ο jason επίσης είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει οτι νοιώθει και ως client ο ίδιος σε άλλον κόμβο, δε θα είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει τα στοιχεία του σε κανέναν.



όπως καταλαβαίνετε, το dti troll αποφάσισε να πάρει την κεραία από τον κόμβο Jason.
Δαμιανέ όποτε θες τηλεφώνησέ μου να περάσεις από το σπίτι να την πάρεις.

Ο κόμβος jason θα παραμείνει χωρίς κεραία, οπότε θα πάψει να εκπέμπει, εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να προσφέρει την κεραία του στον κόμβο jason .
(εγώ? .... ίσως ναι ίσως και όχι...πάντως για την ώρα δεν έχω καμία κεραία για να βάλω, παρά μόνο μια cantenna της πλάκας....Ίσως να φτιάξω καμία sector μόνος μου, αν βρώ χρόνο...)

bye bye guys!!!! 


 ::

----------


## xaotikos

> εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να προσφέρει την κεραία του στον κόμβο jason .


Τι ωραία να μας δίνουν οι άλλοι τον εξοπλισμό για να είμαστε wireless...  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ora na kano kai ego ena post edo mias kai me afora amesa to thema..

pisteuo oti idi exoun pesei oi tonoi kai den nomizo oti kaneis exei pia diathesi na tous ksana anebasei! 

I sector tou damianou kanei kali douleia sitn taratsa tou jason kai pisteuo oti an kai o jason pei oti thelei na tin kratisei (kai oti analambanei tin euthini opos kai mexri tora ekane), o damianos den pisteuo na exei problima na tin afisei stin thesi tis. 

Kali diathesi xreiazetai kai oxi ekneurismos kai ola pisteuo oti tha lithoun

----------


## JS

> Ο κόμβος jason θα παραμείνει χωρίς κεραία, οπότε θα πάψει να εκπέμπει, εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να προσφέρει την κεραία του στον κόμβο jason .
> (εγώ? .... ίσως ναι ίσως και όχι...πάντως για την ώρα δεν έχω καμία κεραία για να βάλω, παρά μόνο μια cantenna της πλάκας....Ίσως να φτιάξω καμία sector μόνος μου, αν βρώ χρόνο...)


Re dti den dineis se mena tin sector lew egw pou oute sou tin mpainw, sou dinw kai to onoma mou kai exw dwsei HDH arketa lefta (opws kai oi perissoteroi) ???
Entaksei den exw tin thea tou jason alla nomizw oti me ligi boitheia mporw na tin apoktisw (exei kaneis na mou xarisei kammia mpoultoza ???)
Akou an exei kaneis na sou dwsei keraia...  ::   ::   ::  

[tsantila mode off]
 ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Ο κόμβος jason θα παραμείνει χωρίς κεραία, οπότε θα πάψει να εκπέμπει, εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να προσφέρει την κεραία του στον κόμβο jason .
> (εγώ? .... ίσως ναι ίσως και όχι...πάντως για την ώρα δεν έχω καμία κεραία για να βάλω, παρά μόνο μια cantenna της πλάκας....Ίσως να φτιάξω καμία sector μόνος μου, αν βρώ χρόνο...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re dti den dineis se mena tin sector lew egw pou oute sou tin mpainw, sou dinw kai to onoma mou kai exw dwsei HDH arketa lefta (opws kai oi perissoteroi) ???
> ...


Ρε συ τι πας να κάνεις, να γκρεμίσεις τα σπιτια των γειτόνων σου?
Έλεος, τι εισαι, ισραηλινός είσαι?

Rentis_city στα έχω εξηγήσει 100 φορές, αλλά μου φαίνεται είσαι λίγο χοντροκέφαλος.
Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι στην Δημοκρατία, το δικαίωμα της ψήφου είναι το ύψιστο δικαίωμα, από το οποίο πηγάζουν όλα τα άλλα δικαιώματα σου και με το οποίο μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις και να εξασφαλίσεις αυτά τα δικαιώματα.

Για παράδειγμα, το δικάιωμά σου στην ζωή πηγάζει ακριβώς από το δικάιωμα και την ιερότητα της ψήφου σου. Αφού η ψήφος σου είναι ιερή, και αφού σκοτώνοντας σε σου στερούν το δικαίωμα της ψήφου, άρα κατά συνέπεια και η ζωή σου είναι ιερή και σεβαστή επίσης...
Και όλα τα άλλα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματά σου, εξασφαλίζονται αλλά και διεκδικούνται με την ιερότητα της ψήφου σου.
Αντίθετα, τι να τα κάνεις τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, αν η ψήφος σου δεν γίνεται σεβαστή? Η πράξη έχει αποδείξει ότι αν η ψήφος σου δεν είναι σεβαστή, ούτε και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματά σου είναι.
Έτσι λοιπόν λέω, χέστηκα για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα που μου δίνετε, πάρτε τα μου πίσω, και δώστε μου πίσω την ψήφο μου μόνο....

----------


## Ripper_gr

Kathos diavazo afta ta posts...ta aftia mou erxete h fasi me to kanali 67!!  ::   ::   ::  Otan to klinane!  :: 

"Esxos,,!! "
"Alitia!..Fasistes.....!!!!"
Karkinos,,, karkinos sto mitsotaki kai stin ikogenia tou!"  ::   ::  
ktlp...

- telios xioumoristiko to parapano -  ::   ::   ::   ::  


"kopston kameramanatzi mou"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Rentis_city στα έχω εξηγήσει 100 φορές, αλλά μου φαίνεται είσαι λίγο χοντροκέφαλος.


Δεν θα πέσω στο επίπεδο σου (αν και με τους απολίτιστους χρειάζεται), 
απλά θα πω ότι καλύτερα να είμαι ανοιχτόμυαλος, παρά μικροκέφαλος και 
στενόμυαλος σαν κι εσένα...  ::  
Το μη χείρον βέλτιστον, που λέγαν και οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι...  ::  




> Ξεχνάς ότι είμαι ο μόνος που έχω θέσει το "δικαίωμά μου να βάζω poll" σε poll, και το έχω κερδίσει? Ποιό είναι το δικό σου δικαίωμα να βάζεις polls, φίλε mindfox? Αφού δεν έχεις τέτοιο δικαίωμα, δεν είσαι και σε θέση να με προκαλείς κιόλας!!! 
> 
> Ξεχνάς επίσης ότι το δικάιωμά μου να βάζω polls το έχω μοιράσει εξίσου σε όλους, και ότι όλοι τελικά έχετε δικαίωμα να βάζετε polls? Αν διάβαζες προσεκτικά αυτά που γράφω, θα το διάβαζες και αυτό...


Καλά, δεν έχεις το θεό σου!
Σε λίγο θα μας μας βάλεις και poll ότι μόνο εσύ εσύ έχεις το δικαίωμα να κατουράς!  ::  
Η Μ Α Ρ Τ Ο Ν !
Άσε που είσαι και αντιφατικός...  ::  
Έστω κι αν "δεχτούμε" τις φασιστικές αρλούμπες σου, τη μια λες ότι ο mindfox δεν 
έχει δικαίωμα να βάζει polls, την άλλη λες ότι μας έχεις "δώσει" σε όλους αυτό 
το "δικαίωμα". Δηλαδή ο mindfox δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στους "όλους"?
@@ μέντολες according to my opinion...  ::  

ΥΓ: Θέλω να καταλήξω στο ότι, το οποιοσδήποτε μέλος του forum, ΣΑΦΩΣ και έχει 
εξ' ορισμού το δικαίωμα να βάζει ψηφοφορίες! Κάνω λάθος???
Με ποιό δικαίωμα λοιπόν νομίζεις ότι περιμέναμε από σένα να μας δώσεις αυτό 
το δικαίωμα?  ::  




> Ο δικός μου λόγος είναι γραπτός, εσείς μιλάτε προφορικά, για να κάνετε ότι θέλετε μετά! ( δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα Papashark, εσύ μιλάς στο forum γραπτά και το εκτιμώ αυτό. Μιλάω για αυτά τα περίφημα προφορικά meeting σας, που λέτε ότι σας κατέβει και αποφασίζετε εν αγνοία μας)





> τον όχλο το φοβάμαι Papashark, και τον αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. 
> Γιαυτό και δεν παρουσιάζομαι σε προφορικά meetings...


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω μπορέσει να παρεβρεθώ σε κάποια συνάντηση μέχρι στιγμής λόγω 
Πανελληνίων και διαβασμάτων...  ::  
Αλλά μόνο και μόνο από αυτά τα δυο που είπες, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι είσαι ένα άκρως 
αντικοινωνικό άτομο, ένας θρασύδειλος, που δεν έχει το θάρρος της γνώμης του, που δεν 
βγαίνει ποτέ έξω από το σπίτι του και φοβάται τους ανθρώπους και που μόνο με το 
keyboard του ξέρει να μιλάει και να πουλάει μαγκιά!  ::  
Η συμβουλή μου πάντως είναι να αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις έξω, είτε είσαι νέος, είτε γέρος 
και να πας είτε σε κανά club, είτε σε κανά ΚΑΠΗ και στα meetings του awmn φυσικά!  ::   ::  
Αυτό να το πάρεις σαν φιλική συμβουλή...  ::

----------


## akou

Rentis, έχω την εντύπωση ότι λαμβάνεις πολλά από όσα λέγονται σαν προσωπική επίθεση και δεν κάνει. Ανεβάζεις το ζάχαρό σου χωρίς λόγο. Παρέα όλοι καλοί, εμείς εδώ φίλοι, ναι;


Αργύρης

----------


## MAuVE

> Αλλά μόνο και μόνο από αυτά τα δυο που είπες, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι είσαι ένα άκρως 
> αντικοινωνικό άτομο, ένας θρασύδειλος, που δεν έχει το θάρρος της γνώμης του, που δεν 
> βγαίνει ποτέ έξω από το σπίτι του και φοβάται τους ανθρώπους και που μόνο με το 
> keyboard του ξέρει να μιλάει και να πουλάει μαγκιά!


Θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον να τον γνωρίσεις από κοντά και να ξαναδιαβάσεις την παραπάνω περιγραφή.

----------


## jason

Καλά ρε rentis_city, γράφεις πανελλήνιες και αντί να διαβάζεις τα μαθήματά σου, διαβάζεις τι γράφει το jason troll στο forum? Πας καλά? 

Μου φαίνεται ότι δεν θα με καταργήσει ο dti, Ο Ευθυμιίου θα με καταργήσει!!!
 ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> εκτός και αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να προσφέρει την κεραία του στον κόμβο jason .


Όταν λέω να βρεθεί κάποιος, αυτός ο κάποιος μπορεί να είμαι και γω.
Πρίν από λίγο πρότεινα οι κόμβοι να μην ανήκουν σε κάποιον, και με αυτή την λογική μίλησα.




> Τι ωραία να μας δίνουν οι άλλοι τον εξοπλισμό για να είμαστε wireless... :twisted


ακριβώς...τί ωραία να δίνω το σπίτι μου, τον υπολογιστή μου, την θέα μου που την ζητάνε όλες οι εταιρίες και με πληρώνουν εκατομμύρια για αυτό, για να έχετε εσείς wireless σύνδεση τζάμπα.....Αυτά που σας δίνω αξίζουν πολλαπλάσια από τα 50 ψωροευρώ της κεραίας...Και σας τα δίνω τζάμπα, αρκεί να μην με αναγκάσετε να γίνω σαν και σας...

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> ...


Συγγνώμη βρε Jason. Δεν ήξερα έκανα λάθος. Τώρα τρέχω να στήσω ένα μνημείο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας προς τιμή σου!  ::  
Υπάρχουν πάμπολλοι εδώ μέσα που έχουνε δώσει πολλά περισσότερα από τον υπολογιστή τους και τη θέα τους: ώρες από την προσωπική τους ζωή και την ηρεμία της οικογένειάς τους αλλά κανείς δεν το ανέφερε μέχρι τώρα!!!!
Συγγνώμη και πάλι αλλά αυτά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου. Πάντως θα σου είμαστε υπόχρεοι....
Αφού δεν θέλεις ας μην γίνεις ποτέ σαν και εμάς που χαλάμε τον κόσμο για 50 ψωροευρό (είναι γνωστό αυτό άλλωστε ότι είμαστε ΟΙ τσιγγούνιδες).

Υ.Γ Μα καλά γιατί δεν πήρες τα εκατομμύρια?????

----------


## dti

Jason με το πιο πάνω μήνυμά σου (ξανα)ανοίγεις τους ασκούς του Αιόλου...
Κανείς δεν σε υποχρέωσε ή σε υποχρεώνει για τίποτε.
Είσαι εντελώς ελεύθερος να διαθέσεις την ταράτσα σου όπως επιθυμείς.
Από την άλλη βέβαια κανείς δεν είπε οτι υποχρεωτικά ο Σύλλογος (ή κάποιο μέλος του) θα επιδοτεί τα στρατηγικά σημεία.
Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτό τίθεται, έστω κι έμμεσα, ως προϋπόθεση για μια ιδιότυπη συμμετοχή στο δίκτυο!
Κι αν πιστεύεις οτι μας κάνεις χάρη για να συνδεόμαστε "wireless τζάμπα"... τότε φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι είσαι μακριά από το όραμα του awmn.
Μπορεί να μας λείψει η θέα σου (προσωρινά) αλλά προτιμούμε να είμαστε ...όπως είμαστε (βάσει και των αποτελεσμάτων της ψηφοφορίας) και να προσφέρουμε χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τα τυχόν εκατομμύρια που δεν κερδίζουμε λόγω μη εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης της ταράτσας μας.

Να είσαι καλά και να τη χαίρεσαι τη ταράτσα σου.
Η απεγκατάσταση της sector θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα κατά τις 7 μ.μ. αν σε βολεύει κι εσένα.

----------


## jason

> Jason με το πιο πάνω μήνυμά σου (ξανα)ανοίγεις τους ασκούς του Αιόλου...


Το πιασα το υπονοούμενο...δεν σε πειράζει τόσο που κάνω ανώνυμη αίτηση, όσο το ότι ανοίγω τους ασκούς του αιόλου...Τι να κάνω βρε Δαμιανέ, φυσάει εδω πάνω!  ::  




> Κανείς δεν σε υποχρέωσε ή σε υποχρεώνει για τίποτε.
> Είσαι εντελώς ελεύθερος να διαθέσεις την ταράτσα σου όπως επιθυμείς.
> Από την άλλη βέβαια κανείς δεν είπε οτι υποχρεωτικά ο Σύλλογος (ή κάποιο μέλος του) θα επιδοτεί τα στρατηγικά σημεία.
> Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτό τίθεται, έστω κι έμμεσα, ως προϋπόθεση για μια ιδιότυπη συμμετοχή στο δίκτυο!
> Κι αν πιστεύεις οτι μας κάνεις χάρη για να συνδεόμαστε "wireless τζάμπα"... τότε φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι είσαι μακριά από το όραμα του awmn.
> Μπορεί να μας λείψει η θέα σου (προσωρινά) αλλά προτιμούμε να είμαστε ...όπως είμαστε (βάσει και των αποτελεσμάτων της ψηφοφορίας)


*Ποιάς ψηφοφορίας?..δεν είδα να κάνετε καμιά ψηφοφορία...η μήπως κάνατε καμιά κρυφή?
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, η όλη κόντρα μου έχει να κάνει ακριβώς με αυτό το γεγονός.* Η ψηφοφορία που έβαλα εγώ (αντί για να την βάλετε εσείς όπως *οφείλατε*) λέει μετά απο αίτηση, όχι μετά από επώνυμη αίτηση. Βάλε λοιπόν ένα poll Option για επώνυμη αίτηση αν μπορείς, και άσε τον κόσμο να αλλάξει γνώμη, και τότε θα κάνω και γω την επώνυμη αίτησή μου.




> και να προσφέρουμε χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τα τυχόν εκατομμύρια που δεν κερδίζουμε λόγω μη εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης της ταράτσας μας.


Τα υπολογίζετε λέει!!! σαν τρελοί τα υπολογίζετε, γιαυτό και τρελαίνεστε όταν κάποιος σας προτείνει να μην ανήκει σε σας ο κόμβος σας (σε αυτό το σημείο εσύ Δαμιανέ αποτελείς εξαίρεση)




> Να είσαι καλά και να τη χαίρεσαι τη ταράτσα σου.
> Η απεγκατάσταση της sector θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα κατά τις 7 μ.μ. αν σε βολεύει κι εσένα.


dti, δεν χρειάζεται να σε ταλαιπωρώ..θα την κατεβάσω εγώ την κεραία και θα στην φέρω στο σπίτι σου. Σε ευχαριστώ κιόλας για όσο καιρό την άφησες σε μένα...

----------


## rentis_city

> Rentis, έχω την εντύπωση ότι λαμβάνεις πολλά από όσα λέγονται σαν προσωπική επίθεση και δεν κάνει. Ανεβάζεις το ζάχαρό σου χωρίς λόγο.


Νομίζω ότι είμαι πολύ νέος ακόμα για να σκέφτομαι ζάχαρα κι αλάτια!  ::  
Όσο για το jason troll, νομίζω ότι ήταν προφανέστατη η επίθεσή του 
εναντίον μου...  ::  
Κι αν εσύ δεν το κατάλαβες, ξαναδιάβασε το thread...  ::  




> Μου φαίνεται ότι δεν θα με καταργήσει ο dti, Ο Ευθυμιίου θα με καταργήσει!!!


Μ'αρέσει που έχεις αυτογνωσία βρε!!!  ::  

ΥΓ1: δε νομίζω κοτζάμ sector να κάνει μόνο 50 ευρώ φίλτατε jason...  ::  
ΥΓ2: ακόμα και η επαιτεία (κοινώς ζητιανιά ή γυφτιά) έχει όρια...
άκου να περιμένει έτοιμο φαϊ (κεραία θέλω, τώρα τη θέλω)...  ::

----------


## jason

> ΥΓ1: δε νομίζω κοτζάμ sector να κάνει μόνο 50 ευρώ φίλτατε jason...


Κι όμως τόσο έχει... Δαμιανέ, δείξε τουλάχιστον για μια φορά σεβασμό στην διαφορετικότητα του άλλου...Πούλησέ μου την σε παρακαλώ....

----------


## dti

Η συγκεκριμένη sector είναι μοντέλο της Avaya και σαφώς δεν έχει 50 ευρώ. Η τιμή της στις ΗΠΑ είναι κάπου 200 δολάρια. Βέβαια, όλες τις sector που έχω φέρει είναι από δημοπρασίες στο e-bay και τις έχω πληρώσει από $43 έως και $85 συν τα έξοδα μεταφοράς εντός ΗΠΑ $15/κεραία, συν τα έξοδα shipping&handling στην AccessUSA, συν τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα συν τα έξοδα εκτελωνισμού. Η τιμή της κάθε sector είναι κάπου $105-110 minimum. Σημασία όμως δεν έχει η αξία της, όσο το τί μπορεί να προσφέρει αυτός ο εξοπλισμός κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή.
Εκρινα λοιπόν όταν την είχαμε εγκαταστήσει ότι θα βοηθούσε αποφασιστικά στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και γι αυτό τη διέθεσα χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, κρατώντας την κυριότητά της. 
Σ΄ ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη φιλοξενία jason.
Τώρα πιστεύω οτι θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο σε άλλη περιοχή και θα την ήθελα πίσω. 
Δεν τίθεται θέμα διαφορετικότητας jason, o καθένας μας έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές του, όμως όλα έχουν κάποιο όριο.

----------


## MAuVE

Αυτό είναι το 129ο post στην παρούσα θεματική εννότητα.

Προσωπικά δεν θα με πείραζε αν ρίχνατε καμία 75αριά ακόμη στο ίδιο μοτίβο (ποιός ράβει κουστουμάκι στον άλλο, πιό τρυφερά) αλλά θα το θεωρούσα προσωπική χάρη να μη ξεπεράσετε τα 203, αριθμός που αντιστοιχεί σήμερα στην δημοφιλέστερη εννότητα : http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=151

Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε κάποιοι να ποστάρουμε στο D-Link σε μία προσπάθεια να κρατήσουμε το S/N αυτού του φόρουμ >0dB

(Σας έραψα τρυφερό κουστουμάκι μη μου πείτε)

----------


## cp

βρε jason μήπως θέλεις να φτιάξεις ενα JWMN (Jason Wireless Metropolitan Network) και δε μας το λες τόσες μέρες?
 ::

----------


## jason

> βρε jason μήπως θέλεις να φτιάξεις ενα JWMN (Jason Wireless Metropolitan Network) και δε μας το λες τόσες μέρες?


oxi oxi se kamia periptwsh!
Egw thelw na ginw isotimos kombos tou awmn, eseis omws den me afhnete! Mallon thelete mono na sas ecsyphreto, xwris na exw apopsh...

 ::

----------


## jason

Gia thn keraia otan thn eixes ferei, 50 eurw mou eixes pei oti ekane, mallon tha ekanes lathos tote...




> Εκρινα λοιπόν όταν την είχαμε εγκαταστήσει ότι θα βοηθούσε αποφασιστικά στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου ..


pianou diktioy damiane? toy diktiou pou exete apofasisei esy kai h (megalh endexomenws) parea sou...Giati den eida kanenan apo sas na einai eklegmenos mesa apo to forum, oute eida kapoion na rwtaei to forum (me pshfoforia) gia ola ayta poy exete apofasisei na kanete.

Blepw synexeia kapoies apofaseis na pernontai erhmhn tou forum. Kapoies mystikes diabouleyseis, kapoia proforika meetings. Den diafwnw aparaithta me tis apofaseis sas, diafwnw omws katheta me tis methodous pou akoloythite gia na parete aytes tis apofaseis.

Epanalambanw, diorthwse thn pshfoforia, bale ena poll option gia epwnymes aithseis, kai an pei h pleiopshfia gia eponymes aithseis, egw tha soy steilw to onoma mou (pou to csereis kiolas) sthn aithsh mou...
Alla mallon den thes ayto, na me diocseis theleis giati anoigw tous askous tou aiolou opos les....Opote kai tha fygw prin me diwcseis esy...

Mhpws theleis na soy epistrepsw kai tis engenius, poy tis phra apo dhmoprasia apo ton syllogo? Kapou akousa na lete oti einai idiokthsia toy syllogou kai apagoreyetai na tis xrhsimopoihsoume diaforetika, opote mesa stis toses kathgories sas pros emena, den thelw na prosthesete kai ayth...

2 engenius + 2 ISAto PCMCIA = 185 euro dwse moy dti kai einai dikes sou... Briskw kai apo allou estw kai ligo pio akrives...

----------


## dti

Για το αν συζητιούνται κάποια θέματα νομίζω οτι έχουμε ξαναπεί πως πολλά από τα θέματα που αφορούν κινήσεις μας συζητιούνται με όσους συμμετέχουν ενεργά. 
Κάποια θέματα ανακοινώνονται στο forum όταν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή. Δεν έχουμε να κρύψουμε τίποτε και ούτε σκοπεύουμε να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο. Κανείς μας δεν είναι εκλεγμένος ακόμη, αλλά και τα 3 άτομα που αποτελούν την προσωρινή διοικούσα επιτροπή, έχουν προταθεί από την ιδρυτική συνέλευση. 
Δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς με πράξεις μας ή με την πολιτική μας. 
Μπορείς να προβάλεις τα επιχειρήματά σου ενόψει και της επερχόμενης Γενικής Συνέλευσης στα τέλη Ιουνίου. Εφόσον φυσικά γραφτείς μέλος θα μπορείς να μας αποδοκιμάσεις με την ψήφο σου.
Κάτι όμως που πρέπει να μάθεις για να δεις πόσο απήχηση έχουν οι δικές σου ιδέες, είναι το γεγονός ότι από τότε που ξεκίνησες αυτό το topic, υπάρχει αθρόα υποβολή αιτήσεων *επώνυμων* φυσικά.
Εμείς είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι που το δίκτυο έχει μια δυναμική για να αναπτύσσεται και μόνο του πέρα από τις όποιες προσπάθειες κάνει η Δ.Ε.
Σε κανένα δεν απαγορεύουμε πρωτοβουλίες, ίσα-ίσα που τις ενθαρρύνουμε!
Εγώ κι η "παρέα μου" jason έχουμε ένα όραμα : τη δημιουργία ενός μή εμπορικού ασύρματου δικτύου που θα απλώνεται σε όλη την Αττική.
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνείς παντού για να συμμετέχεις σ' αυτή την προσπάθεια. 
Δεν δέχομαι όμως με κανένα τρόπο να υπονοείς οτιδήποτε για αδιαφάνεια. Το δίκτυο ανήκει σε όλους κι όχι στη ΔΕ.
Οποιος συμμετέχει, είναι σίγουρα πληροφορημένος για το awmn.
Οποιος είναι στον κόσμο του και αναλώνεται σε ανούσιες ψηφοφορίες και αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων χωρίς νόημα, δε δικαιολογείται να μας κατηγορεί για έλλειψη ενημέρωσης. π.χ. πού ήσουν όταν συζητούσαμε για την απόδοση μονίμων IP's στο Δημόκριτο, στη λίστα των τεχνικών αλλά και εδώ μέσα;

Για τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις αγοράσει, δε χρειάζεται να πω το αυτονόητο: Σου ανήκει ...και φυσικά δεν χρειάζεται να οργανώσεις καμιά ψηφοφορία για να δεις πώς μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ή τίνος είναι ιδιοκτησία...
Αν δεν τον χρειάζεσαι θα βρεθούν αρκετοί για να τον αγοράσουν.

----------


## jason

> πού ήσουν όταν συζητούσαμε για την απόδοση μονίμων IP's στο Δημόκριτο, στη λίστα των τεχνικών αλλά και εδώ μέσα;


elipa..mhpws ayto shmainei oti epeidh elipa ekeinh thn stigmh, den exw dikaivma na exw apopsh twra?
Poioi syzhthsate gia apodosh monimwn IP sto Dhmokrito? Poioi einai sthn lista twn texnikwn poy apofasizoun?
Mporoume na toys cseroume?..h mhpws einai anwnymoi san kai mena?

eyxaristw...den zhtaw ta pragmatika tous onomata..mono ta nicknames..
an den thes kai ayto, pes moy mono posoi htan..

ante gia na teliwnoume me ayto to bareto thread, mono to noumero tous thelw na cserw...

----------


## Achille

> ακριβώς...τί ωραία να δίνω το σπίτι μου, τον υπολογιστή μου, την θέα μου που την ζητάνε όλες οι εταιρίες και με πληρώνουν εκατομμύρια για αυτό, για να έχετε εσείς wireless σύνδεση τζάμπα.....Αυτά που σας δίνω αξίζουν πολλαπλάσια από τα 50 ψωροευρώ της κεραίας...Και σας τα δίνω τζάμπα, αρκεί να μην με αναγκάσετε να γίνω σαν και σας...


Χαχαχα ο jason μας έδειξε τον πραγματικό του εαυτό!
Ο προστάτης του λαού! Τι παλικάρι είσαι εσύ και σε είχαμε παρεξηγήσει!

Κάτι ξέρεις που δεν εμφανίζεσαι σε συναντήσεις, θα έχεις φάει πολύ ξύλο στο παρελθόν ε;  ::

----------


## ngia

Sorry που παρεμβαινω αλλά σαν καινουργιος θα ηθελα να πω δυο πραγματα
1. Θελω να δωσω θερμα συγχαρητηρια στην ομαδα αυτη απο τα παιδια που φαινεται οτι εχουν ξοδεψει πολύ χρόνο και χρήμα για να προωθήσουν τοσο γρήγορα το awmn. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είμαστε μάζα, δεν έχουμε τις γνώσεις, τη διαθεση, το χρόνο να ασχοληθούμε σοβαρά με κάτι τέτοιο, τα θέλουμε έτοιμα). Χωρίς αυτή την ομάδα (εννοώ αυτούς που συνεισφέρουν) σίγουρα δεν θα ειχε προχωρήσει τόσο αυτό το project 
2. Νομίζω ότι όλοι χρειάζονται και όλοι μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν (αν φύγει ο jason, που θα συνδεθώ εγώ ::  
3. Για να μην ξεχνάμε από που αρχισε αυτό το thread, νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει hostmaster όχι μόνο στο network layer, αλλά και στο physical (συχνότητες, κεραίες, ισχύ , πχ δειτε το επισυναπτόμενο αρχείο). (καλά μη βαράτε μια ιδέα είπα) 
4. Τέλος επειδή γίνεται βαρετό και επειδή εμπεδώσαμε όλοι την κατάσταση, θα πρότεινα να κλειδωθεί το thread, για να μην οξύνονται περισσότερο τα πράγματα.

----------


## ngia

apo to ftp thw dlink

----------


## dti

> Poioi syzhthsate gia apodosh monimwn IP sto Dhmokrito? Poioi einai sthn lista twn texnikwn poy apofasizoun?
> Mporoume na toys cseroume?..h mhpws einai anwnymoi san kai mena?
> 
> eyxaristw...den zhtaw ta pragmatika tous onomata..mono ta nicknames..
> an den thes kai ayto, pes moy mono posoi htan..


Ηταν πάνω από 20 άτομα στο 2ο meeting στο Δημόκριτο. Ψάξε λίγο στο forum και ίσως θα βρεις και τα minutes του meeting.
Επίσης ήταν περισσότερα από 10 τεχνικοί στο πανελλήνιο meeting των wlans που οργανώθηκε αμέσως μετά το CiscoExpo2002, όπου επίσης συζητήθηκε διεξοδικά η ανάγκη για την απόδοση μονίμων και μοναδικών IP's.
Οσο για την awmn-tech list σ' αυτήν συμμετέχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι τεχνικοί απ' όλη την Ελλάδα (...κάποια στιγμή και μή τεχνικοί που δημιούργησαν το άλλο γνωστό flame με το hellaswireless).

----------


## vegos

> 2. Νομίζω ότι όλοι χρειάζονται και όλοι μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν (αν φύγει ο jason, που θα συνδεθώ εγώ


Πουθενά. Θα κάνεις κι εσύ υπομονή, όπως έκανα κι εγώ όταν ήμουν μόνος μου, όπως έκανε ο Chris69, και πολλοί άλλοι...

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση αυτή (τουλάχιστον, όπως είδα, δεν απέδωσε) το να "μοιράζεις" εξοπλισμό από εδώ κι από κει...

Άλλωστε, γιατί δεν στήνεις εσύ το AP;

----------


## ngia

> Άλλωστε, γιατί δεν στήνεις εσύ το AP;


Το στήνω απλώς ο jason είναι ο πιο κοντινος μου για σύνδεση στον κορμό

----------


## MerNion

ego ti na po pou sindeomouna pano ston jaosn kai eixa stisei kai arketa services ta opoia itan xrisima pisteuo gia to diktio (forum,irc,e-mail) kai tora meno ksekremastos kai prepei na skefto patentes meso triton gnoston mou gia na bgo pali pros ta ekso?

alla tha mou peis ti na kanoume.. simbeneoun auta.. to ksero apla den einai oti kalitero na sou tixainoun

----------


## xaotikos

Παιδιά σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αλλά ίσως θά έπρεπε να γνωρίζατε από την αρχή ότι από τη στιγμή που ο κόμβος του Jason είχε δανεικό εξοπλισμό ,άρα όχι μόνιμο, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να γινότανε και αυτό. Όπως ξέρω και εγώ ότι το link μου με JS λόγω μεγάλης απόστασης θα χρειαστεί να το κόψω κάποια στιγμή και ας έχω services κλπ. 

Και κάτι άλλο όμως. Το ότι υπήρχαν κάποια άτομα στον κόμβο του Jason και έχουν μείνει ξεκρέμαστα είναι πολύ λυπηρό για όλο το AWMN (όλοι μας θελουμε να βλέπουμε links και κόσμο) αλλά δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μορφή πίεσης (δεν το λέω για κάποιον ιδιαίτερα, απλά για να μην φανεί έτσι) από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσοι και τόσοι που δεν βλέπουν επίσης κανέναν.

----------


## JS

Re paidia, giati den mazeuestai oloi o clients tou jason kai o jason na balete to meridio sas na ftiaksete ksana to AP ?
Giati tha prepei na sas ta dinoun etoima ?
Kai otan sas ta dinoun etoima giati deixnete tosi axaristia ?

Pantws egw re jason an imoun sti thesi sou, H den tha milaga katholou efoson douleuw me daneiko eksoplismo, H tha epairna mia mera ton dti kai tha tou elega: Esu kai i dioikisi kanete [email protected]@kies. Tautoxrona omws tha tou edina pisw kai ton eksoplismo TOY. Den mou paei re gamwto apo tin mia na exeis sta xeria sou daneiko eksoplismo kai apo tin alli na epanastateis enantiwn tou "dwriti" sou !
OXI alloi epanastates ek tou asfalous !!! HMARTON  :: 

Mexri na mathw oti paizeis me daneiko eksoplismo, elega aplws oti den sumfwnw me tis apopseis sou. Afou to ematha den thes na ksereis ti skeutomai gia sena. Ntrepomai kai egw o idios  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Re paidia, giati den mazeuestai oloi o clients tou jason kai o jason na balete to meridio sas na ftiaksete ksana to AP ?



Den pisteuo oti to problima einai o eksoplismos.. auton mporoume na ton 
broume.. kai pes tora esi oti to ftiaxnoume to AP (allose mono keraia xreiazetai).. ti tha to kanoume an kaneis den dexetai na sindethei pano tou o jason giati den tha exei IP sto 10.x.x.x kai tha fovatai min ginei kamia m....ia.. alloste apo ekei ksekinise to olo thread.. kai katelikse na "xathei" i kairea apo tin taratsa tou.. giati min mou peite oti an den ksekinage to thread o jason tha ipirxe problima..




> Giati tha prepei na sas ta dinoun etoima ?
> Kai otan sas ta dinoun etoima giati deixnete tosi axaristia ?


genika pisteuo milas... oxi sigekrimena.. giati den ta exoume oloi daneika kai masimena..

----------


## xaotikos

> kai pes tora esi oti to ftiaxnoume to AP (allose mono keraia xreiazetai).. ti tha to kanoume an kaneis den dexetai na sindethei pano tou o jason giati den tha exei IP sto 10.x.x.x kai tha fovatai min ginei kamia m....ia..


Mernion αυτό είναι υπόθεση που αφορά τον Jason. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να τον αναγκάσει να αλλάξει τις ip του ούτε να συνεχίσει τον κόμβο του,όύτε τίποτα άλλο. Οπότε η λύση σας είναι είτε να περιμένετε για κάποιον άλλο εκεί κοντά είτε να προχωρήσετε μόνοι σας. Δυστυχώς...

----------


## JS

> genika pisteuo milas... oxi sigekrimena.. giati den ta exoume oloi daneika kai masimena..


Oxi den milaw genia...milaw sugkekrimena gia osous deixnoun axaristia me daneiko eksoplismo. Den kserw poioi einai autoi.O enas sigoura einai o jason mias kai to paradextike oti exei daneiko eksplismo. Den ennoousa fusika oti oloi oi clients paizetai me daneiko eksoplismo kai suggnwmi an to eksefrasa lathos  :: 

Twra an loipon nomizete oti kati prepei na ginei gia to thema me tis IPs, giati egw prwsopika DEN nomizw oti einai ekei to problima, H pieste olo to awmn na bazei anarxa dieuthinseis H pieste ton jason na erthei me ta upoloipa "probata" opws mas leei.
An me rwtiseis PWS tha piesete to awmn, tha sou pw polu apla, na balei kapoios apo tous upostiriktes tis ideas twn anarxwn IPs upopsifiotita gia proedros tou awmn. An bgei tote einai sto xeri tou.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Poioi syzhthsate gia apodosh monimwn IP sto Dhmokrito? Poioi einai sthn lista twn texnikwn poy apofasizoun?
> Mporoume na toys cseroume?..h mhpws einai anwnymoi san kai mena?
> 
> eyxaristw...den zhtaw ta pragmatika tous onomata..mono ta nicknames..
> an den thes kai ayto, pes moy mono posoi htan..
> 
> 
> ...



Οκ... dti ευχαριστώ. Πάντα πίστευα οτι μπορώ να βασίζομαι σε σένα, όχι όμως και στους "τεχνικούς" σου. Σε έχουν παρασύρει σε λάθος αποφάσεις, και θα συνεχίσουν να το κάνουν, μέχρι να δέσουν φιόγκο και εσένα και το δίκτυο.
Την κεραία σου την κατέβασα, θα στην φέρω στο σπίτι σου...

----------


## nasos

Για όσους θυμούνται παλαιότερα, υπήρχαν οι BBS. Με την αύξηση των BBS, αυξήθηκε και η ανάγκη επικοινωνίας ματαξύ δύο και περισσοτέρων BBS/πόλεων/χωρών/ηπείρων.

Αυτή η επικοινωνία ονομάστηκε mail network και από τους πρωτεργάτες ήταν το fidonet. Είχαμε όλοι συμαβατά προγράμματα (όχι ίδια, αλλά συμβατά), τα οποία παίρναν τα μηνύματα από την bbs, τα κάνανε πακέτο, τα συμπιέζανε με zip και τα είχαν έτοιμα να τα στείλει ο mailer μόνος του, είτε την μέρα και ώρα που είχαμε ορίσει εμείς παίρνοντας μόνος του τηλέφωνο το 'uplink' μας, είτε τα 'downlink' μας παίρνοντας εμάς. Επειδή ο κόσμος ήταν πάρα πολύς (παγκόσμια κάλυψη), υπήρχε routing κλπ.

Οι διευθύνσεις τότε δεν ήταν IPs βέβαια, αλλά κάτι παρόμοιο. Ηταν της μορφής zone:net/node.point και φυσικά μοναδικές για τον καθένα. Zones υπήρχαν 6 (1 Βόρεια Αμερική, 2 Ευρώπη κλπ), regions όσα και οι χώρες σε κάθε zone (24 Γερμανία, 41 Ελλάδα κλπ), nets όσα και τα απαραίτητα κομβικά σημεία σε κάθε region (411 Αθήνα, 413 Θεσσαλονίκη κλπ) καταλήγωντας στο node όπου ήταν μια συγκεκριμένη BBS με τυχόν points/clients χρήστες που δεν είχαν bbs αλλά είχαν στήσει το κατάλληλο software και παίρνανε τις echos/newsgroups από το συγκεκριμένο node και μόνο. Η δική διεύθυνση πχ ήταν 2:411/16.0.

Υπήρχε ο International Coordinator, ο οποίος ήταν κατά κάποιο τρόπο υπεράνω όλων. Υπήρχαν 6 zone coordinators οι οποίοι στις zones του λύναν και δέναν, και αντίστοιχα region και network coordinators με τις αντίστοιχες αρμοδιότητες. Υπήρχε μια nodelist όπου οι παραπάνω ήταν αρμόδιοι για το κομμάτι τους. Η θητεία αυτών ήταν ετήσια/διετής βάσει εκλογών. Για τον IC ψηφίζαν οι ZC, για τους ZC οι RC, και για τους RC όλα τα nodes του region. Κάθε νέο node που ήθελε να μπει στο δίκτυο (είτε στο fidonet, είτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο) επικοινωνούσε με τον region coordinatotr (RC) ζητώντας του διεύθυνση χρησιμοποιώντας μια προσωρινή διεύθυνση, πχ 2:41/777. Ο RC μετά από έλεγχο πως το hardware/software του node πληρεί τις τεχνικές προϋπεθέσεις, του έδινε μια διεύθυνση διαθέσιμη, έφτιαχνε το routing και όλα πηγαίναν όμορφα. Ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι ασχολούνταν στην πράξη με το ποιό node μπήκε ή βγήκε, εκτός από τους αρμόδιους coordinators και τα uplinks του νέου node τα οποία έπρεπε να ρυθμίσουν τα routing tables τους. *Εννοείται βέβαια πως δεν τιθόταν ΚΑΝ θέμα να πάρει κάποιος όποια διεύθυνση γουστάρει. Οπως επίσης εννοείται πως το fidonet και τα αντίστοιχα δίκτυα ήταν ερασιτεχνικά και μη-κερδοσκοπικά.*

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε τι διαφέρει το τότε με το σήμερα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε τι διαφέρει το τότε με το σήμερα;


οχι πως μου αρέσει το σύστημα σου (ίσως το ότι δεν υπάρχει σήμερα fidonet είναι απόδειξη της αποτυχίας του) , αλλά υπάρχει μια βασική διαφορά, και απορώ πως την παραβλέπεις...εμείς εδώ δεν έχουμε καν ψηφοφορία....η τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε ψηφοφορία στην οποία να έχουν ψηφίσει όλοι, παρά η δικιά μας ψηφοφορία είναι ψηφοφορία των μισών, ή του ενός τετάρτου, ή ακόμα και ψηφοφορία 20 ατόμων...

Και ας κάνουμε και ένα διαχωρισμό. Δημοκρατία δεν είναι να ψηφίζεις πρόσωπα, Δημοκρατία είναι να ψηφίζεις αποφάσεις...To σύστημα που προτείνεις ονομάζεται χρονοπεριορισμένη Μοναρχία, και ως jason troll δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ σε καμιά περίπτωση!!!
 ::

----------


## nasos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos
> 
> 
> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε τι διαφέρει το τότε με το σήμερα;   
> 
> 
> οχι πως μου αρέσει το σύστημα σου (ίσως το ότι δεν υπάρχει σήμερα fidonet είναι απόδειξη της αποτυχίας του)


Ο λόγος του ότι έχει πέσει η δημοτικότητά του είναι απλός: internet. Τις εποχές εκείνες πληρώναμε υπέρογκους τηλεφωνικούς λογαριασμούς για να μεταφέρουμε το mail από πόλη σε πόλη και από χώρα σε χώρα. Σήμερα όμως κάνουμε την ίδια δουλειά με τα e-mails και τα newsgroups πληρώνοντας ΕΠΑΚ.




> αλλά υπάρχει μια βασική διαφορά, και απορώ πως την παραβλέπεις...εμείς εδώ δεν έχουμε καν ψηφοφορία....η τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε ψηφοφορία στην οποία να έχουν ψηφίσει όλοι, παρά η δικιά μας ψηφοφορία είναι ψηφοφορία των μισών, ή του ενός τετάρτου, ή ακόμα και ψηφοφορία 20 ατόμων...


Αν δεν έχουν ψηφίσει όλοι, είναι πρόβλημά τους. Αλλά υπάρχουν αποφάσεις οι οποίες πρέπει να παίρνονται από αυτούς που έχουν εκλεγεί χωρίς να ρωτάνε τους ψηφοφόρους. Αν είναι να φηφίζει ο 'λαός' για κάθε απόφαση που πρέπει να πάρουνε οι 'εκλεγμένοι', ποιό το νόημα να έχουν κάποια αρμοδιότητα; Οι εκλογές γίνονται γι'αυτό τον λόγο, για να αποφασίζουν κάποιοι για το κοινό συμφέρον έχοντας το ελεύθερο από το 'εκλογικό σώμα'.

Χωρίς να ξέρω τι ισχύει από θέμα εκλογών και ΔΣ στο AWMN, εμένα η τωρινή κατάσταση δεν με χαλάει καθόλου και πιστεύω πως οι άνθρωποι αυτοί (Δαμιανός, Πάνος, Χάρης, κλπ) είναι οι πλέον κατάλληλοι για την δουλειά που έχουν αναλάβει και ποσώς μ'ενδιαφέρει αν έχουν βγει μ'εκλογές ή όχι. Σίγουρα πιστεύω πως πρέπει να δώσουμε μια περίοδο χάριτος (άνευ εκλογών δηλαδή), αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω πως κι εκλογές να γίνουν θ'αλλάξει κάτι. Εκτός και αν οι παραπάνω δεν βάλουν υποψηφιότητα...  :: 

ΥΓ: Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σε γνωρίσω στον Ρικούδη από την Θεσσαλονίκη...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Εκτός και αν οι παραπάνω δεν βάλουν υποψηφιότητα...


και θα βάλουν υποψηφιότητα, και θα βγούν κιόλας....Στον κόσμο αρέσει ακόμα η χρονοπεριορισμένη μοναρχία, απλά και μόνο γιατί δεν έχει γνωρίσει ακόμα την Δημοκρατία...Οι αρχαίοι όμως, που την γνώρισαν ώς ένα βαθμό, ξε-τρελάθηκαν...

 ::

----------


## jason

> Κάτι ξέρεις που δεν εμφανίζεσαι σε συναντήσεις, θα έχεις φάει πολύ ξύλο στο παρελθόν ε;


Προσοχή παιδιά, ο Αχιλλέας και η παρέα του δέρνουν κόσμο, μην τους πάτε κοντρα, να τους προσέχετε!
 :: 

Χαίρομαι που το κατάλαβες Αχιλλέα, ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο δεν έρχομαι στην παρέα σας, φοβάμαι μην φάω ξύλο..
(Στον Dromeas, ξύλο του ρίξατε του παιδιού και δεν μιλάει πιά?)  ::   ::   :: 

Όταν τα επιχειρήματα τελειώνουν το ξύλο αρχίζει...
Εγώ όμως είμαι ένα εξ ορισμού ειρηνικό troll, γιατί τα επιχειρήματά μου δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ...
Είμαι η εναλλακτική λύση στο ξύλο, και η πρόταση μου έχει να κάνει ως εξής:
*Αντί να παίξετε ξύλο, ψηφίστε!*

 ::

----------


## papashark

Jason,

Τον dromea δεν τον δείραμε, τον αφήσαμε να μιλήσει για να το κρίνει η κοινωνία του awmn, έτσι κάναμε και με εσένα και κατέληξες σήμερα να πάρεις μόνο μία ψήφο για αυτό που αρχικά υποστήριξες (πέραν της δικής σου). Οι υπόλοιποι είτε διαφώνισαν μαζί σου, είτε απλά αδιαφόρισαν με το θέμα.

Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα.

Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν ξέρεις να συζητάς, μας γ@μησες για να συζητήσεις εάν πρέπει να έχουμε επώνυμες αιτήσεις ή για να έχουμε εκλεγμένο hostmaster ή για να έχουμε Hostmaster, ή για να.....

Τελικά δεν ξέρεις και εσύ τι θέλεις. Θέλεις απλά να κάνεις ψηφοφορίες για τις ψηφοφορίες...

Μόλις είδες ότι ο Hostmaster είναι εκλεγμένο όργανο, μετονόμασες την θέση του σε χρονοπεριορισμένη μοναρχία..... 

Εγώ (ναι εγώ φασιστικά, χωρίς να ρωτήσω κανέναν, χωρίς να κάνω ψηφοφορία, απλά "αισθανόμενος" το κοινό αίσθημα όσο και φασιστικό να σου ακούγεται) κλειδώνω το topic, αλλάζεις θέσεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο. 

Εάν έχεις κάτι σοβαρό να πεις, άνοιξε ένα νέο topic, γράψε τις θέσεις σου απλά χωρίς troll-o-μ@λ@κίες, και χωρίς τις π@π@ριές περί δημοκρατίας της, τις οποίες έγω προσωπικά τις έχω γραμμένες προ πολλού (στο forum), βασικό μειονέκτιμα της Δημοκρατίας είναι ότι κάποιοι αποφασίζουν για τους άλλους, και κάποιοι δυσαρεστούνται από αυτές.

Λυπάμαι αλλά το θέμα κούρασε, όχι γιατί ξέφυγε, αλλά γιατί δεν υπήρχε ποτέ.......

----------

